# Building a man cave.



## paul555sti

I have drooled over various build threads on here for years, my kids have stopped using our garden and I always hated cutting the grass 

This build has been on the go for some months so the posts will come quite quickly.

This was the garage that came with the house when bought it.



Stripped the old sectional one down and sold it to mate to become a hen house.



I live in the heart of an old village so I dug a couple of test pits to see what was under the grass. Things looked not bad at first.



Got a mate down and started marking things out ready to start.




Then the big toys turned up.


----------



## M3simon

Subscribe. Just in the process of buying new a house. Hoping to do a garage build early next year myself.


----------



## paul555sti

The dig at one end of the strip went well and we got down to depth quite easily and hit a nice sold flat stone surface.



Then it started to go wrong. At the other end of the foundation we hit bedrock just below the surface.




So I basically ended up with one end nice and deep and one end pretty shallow and two sides sloping up. 




Whilst digging we found this.....



Answers on a postcard please


----------



## paul555sti

Because we hit the stone when digging I had to go back to the planners and change the foundation to step found but they wanted a structural engineer involved so several hundred pounds later work started again.









Very glad the mixer could fit as it saved a few barrow trips.


----------



## kenny wilson

There isn't an emoticon for unbridled envy!!

All the best with what looks like a fantastic project:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

Love these threads!!


----------



## paul555sti

Started on the blockwork . Had a bricky mate do the work but I can honestly say I manhandled ever single block in the build! Some more than once 



The back wall was made double thickness up to halfway as the architect obviously doesn't trust my parking skills .





At this stage I couldn't resist sticking a car in to see how it looked 





Moved on to the next phase of block work.


----------



## james_death

Greats tuff... :thumb: wish it was mine...


----------



## paul555sti

Onto the roof. 



Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of us sheeting the roof as I was up on the roof with a nailgun .






At this stage everything was going great and then I ended up with a compound fracture of my index finger so the project was put on hold for a month. ( broke it at work not on the build )


----------



## M3simon

Looks painful.


----------



## paul555sti

Once my hand was unable I started work on the interior. We plaster boarded the ceiling and then the horrendous task of painting the walls began.








I can honestly say this was a nightmare of a job and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## paul555sti

Next I moved onto the dilemma of what surface to use for the drive. As I'm planning on getting more into detailing I wanted something that would look good and be relatively maintenance free. When we were digging the foundation we found quite a few cobbles and this gave me an idea. I spent the next few weeks trying to source whin stone setts but they were impossible to get a hold of enough up here in Scotland. One merchant said he had some so I went for a look and came away with 14 ton of porthy stone. :O


----------



## Bratwurst

WOW what an amazing big space!!

Nice job!

I reckon your stone with hole might be for a post to spin in, like for a big old gate or something?...


----------



## ffrs1444

Top work very sweet man cave


----------



## M3simon

Loving this thread so far. Great work mate.


----------



## M3simon

Have you bedded the blocks on sand or mortar?


----------



## yetizone

Inspiring project - always a total pleasure seeing a new man-cave being constructed  Keep the progress photos coming !


----------



## paul555sti

M3simon said:


> Have you bedded the blocks on sand or mortar?


Mortar beds.


----------



## paul555sti

My mate that was helping with the drive suggested we use a wet mortar to point the cobbles and that the dried cement would brush off the surface when dry. ( I'll come back to this)





I tried brushing them with a stiff brush without much success. I then tried a wire brush which made a better job. One bristleless brush and many skint knuckles later I was ready to cry lol. Nip to a local hardware shop and got wire brush attachments for the drill.




We discovered the cobbles look even better wet.


----------



## sfstu

With hindsight, bet you wish you went for a dry mortar mix...!:doublesho:lol:

Lovely job with the garage, love the slate roof and the cobbles...:thumb:


----------



## paul555sti

This is us almost us up to date. The rough casting has started.






House is getting done at the same time.



The ceiling been taped and I sanded it today so painting starts tomorrow  the powers getting connected up tomorrow as well.


----------



## MDC250

Fantastic, late to the thread but v jealous!


----------



## bidderman1969

love this


----------



## furryultra

Loving this thread , everything looking absolutely minted mate :thumb:


----------



## legs

that look lovely mate, loving the stone drive I think it blends in with the building next door.
well done


----------



## JMorty

This is lush! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Clueless.1

Looks amazing mate very jealous. Can I ask what paint yourself on the walls? As mine are the same and I'd like mine white too 👍


----------



## paul555sti

Thanks for all the comments.



Clueless.1 said:


> Looks amazing mate very jealous. Can I ask what paint yourself on the walls? As mine are the same and I'd like mine white too 👍


I used sandtex paint as my local screw fix had it discounted.


----------



## kartman

Looking great. Subscribed


----------



## foggy4ever

Great to see another man cave born. I've had mine 2 years now and its been essential for storage as a lot of work has been done on the house. Log burner is the next on the list.


----------



## Jonny_R

amazing progress so far mate and cant wait to see the finished article


----------



## acidburn

All I can say WOW , whats the plan for the floor inside the garage ?


----------



## -damon-

thats looking great mate


----------



## Dan_Mol

Great build, how big is that garage door opening? That a concrete lintel or steel? As I was struggling to find concrete for mine.

Excellent space enjoy it!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

awesome work, driveway looks fantastic!


----------



## davo3587

Cant beat a man cave, only piece and quiet i get, pity the footings were done as i only needed space for 1 person.


----------



## Bero

Great looking project!



paul555sti said:


> Answers on a postcard please


1/2 of a 5000yr old mortar and pestle worth appx $1MILLION DOLLARS?

Are you the same Paul that went on the Highland Fling run a few yrs ago?


----------



## paul555sti

Once again thanks for all the replies.

Its been a long build due to a couple of reasons. I was facing being out of a job for the first time in my life which was a big scare. I then found out a had a hole in my heart, its not causing any issues thankfully :doublesho



acidburn said:


> All I can say WOW , whats the plan for the floor inside the garage ?


I'm planning on tiling it. I looked at a few options but think this is the best for me.



Dan_Mol said:


> Great build, how big is that garage door opening? That a concrete lintel or steel? As I was struggling to find concrete for mine.
> 
> Excellent space enjoy it!


Mine is a 4.8 metre catnic lintel and its a 4.5 opening.



Bero said:


> Great looking project!
> 
> 1/2 of a 5000yr old mortar and pestle worth appx $1MILLION DOLLARS?
> 
> Are you the same Paul that went on the Highland Fling run a few yrs ago?


Rushes off to phone the antique road show.

Yes that was me, the garage will be the new home for my 555 when I get it back next week after about four years off the road.


----------



## evobaz

Glad to see you've done the build thread Paul. Garage and drive are looking superb and you should be well proud of what you have achieved. Once the drive is finished and the car is nicely tucked up inside you'll be able to sit back and admire your handy work.:argie:

Looking forward to seeing the car when you get it back :thumb:

I'll need to get my skip out the way and get my car out and we can go for a hurl:driver:


----------



## chefy

Great cave paul :thumb: love the slates, very neat too, drive is "braw" fair bit of work I bet, I got mine built over 3 & 1/2 years ago now, and it's like the Forth Rail Bridge :lol: always doing something in there, painting ceiling walls & floor, making storage for ma detailing stuff, framed pictures, car / garage memorabilia - and it goes on, unfortunately (for me anyway) I / we, have in internal door to the house  which is all to handy for my wife to open, and say, "What you doing NOW ?!" or. where are you ? or, when are you coming in ? - its only only midnight ! what da ya mean - says me ! haha
Oh, and I got me a technics hi-fi in there too, its about 20 - odd years old, but works great.
So, congrats on a great looking cave, and fantastic work, I look forward to your updates.

Where are you btw ?


----------



## paul555sti

Chefy i'm in Kincardine. Hifi is something i'm planning, whether its just speakers and an amp with a docking station for my phone. 

Is your garage insulated? I was planning some pictures for mine but was worried about possible damp as its only a single skin constuction.

As for the wife problem i wont have that for much longer


----------



## Bratwurst

The colour of the stones will appear more over time, as the imperfections are worn off, and the stone surface gets eroded and more 'polished'.


----------



## chefy

paul555sti said:


> Chefy i'm in Kincardine. Hifi is something i'm planning, whether its just speakers and an amp with a docking station for my phone.
> 
> Is your garage insulated? I was planning some pictures for mine but was worried about possible damp as its only a single skin constuction.
> 
> Yes garage is insulated, but its part of an extension, so there are rooms on one side, behind and above it, and the outside wall is insulated, regretfully though, I only got single skin un-insulated doors, wish I had at least got double skin doors !!


----------



## sfstu

^^^easy to insulate inside of garage doors?
I used (on my up-and-over door) the sheets of Celotex foil backed insulation boards from wickes, cut to shape and taped in place...:thumb:


----------



## paul555sti

I managed to get some light fittings up today.... oh and brought my car home to its new house for the first time  





Will get the lights wired up tomorrow if I'm not cleaning the car for the first time in a couple years.


----------



## GTISnoopy

The car looks lost in there. 
May I ask what the internal dimensions of your garage are?


----------



## paul555sti

GTISnoopy said:


> The car looks lost in there.
> May I ask what the internal dimensions of your garage are?


It's 7 metres wide by 6.5 deep ( external )


----------



## foggy4ever

Looks bigger, mines 21ft x 18ft


----------



## shudaman

Only just caught up with this build and I am impressed!!! Awesome space you've got now
The roof looks top and I really love the drive! Have you thought about sealing the stone as its might be a work area?


----------



## paul555sti

shudaman said:


> Only just caught up with this build and I am impressed!!! Awesome space you've got now
> The roof looks top and I really love the drive! Have you thought about sealing the stone as its might be a work area?


Cheers mate :thumb:

Its the builds in this section ( yours included ) that inspired me to build mine.

Yes I've got plans for that, I'm after a wet look sealant but I'm going to leave it till next year till they are cleaned up fully. I tried on sample but it didn't give me the look I was after.


----------



## shudaman

paul555sti said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> Its the builds in this section ( yours included ) that inspired me to build mine.
> 
> Yes I've got plans for that, I'm after a wet look sealant but I'm going to leave it till next year till they are cleaned up fully. I tried on sample but it didn't give me the look I was after.


A bit of inspiration is all you need lol

Im looking at sealant to ATM for my new patio, mine also looks best wet but don't want it to look shiny and fake if you no what I mean 
Its not bloody cheap either lol


----------



## James Bagguley

Awesome space, nice sensitive choice of materials too, like it very much :thumb:

Wondered if your archaeological find might be the bottom of a quern stone doo dah for grinding corn, pretty old if so.


----------



## chefy

sfstu said:


> ^^^easy to insulate inside of garage doors?
> I used (on my up-and-over door) the sheets of Celotex foil backed insulation boards from wickes, cut to shape and taped in place...:thumb:


Mine are sectional though ! something I'll look into :thumb:


----------



## sfstu

^^^swap ya...?:


----------



## paul555sti

And then there was light!


----------



## bidderman1969

Then there was no pics, :lol:

Guess I'm gonna have to wait to see them now, limit reached or something :lol:


----------



## paul555sti

bidderman1969 said:


> Then there was no pics, :lol:
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to wait to see them now, limit reached or something :lol:


Not sure why that's happening, never had that issue with photobucket before. Click on the box and it takes you to the pictures.


----------



## legs

that looks very smart mate, well done.


----------



## kartman

Superb work, looks great  Really need to get my garage and workshop walls painted


----------



## bidderman1969

They're there now :thumb:


----------



## boost monster

Fantastic space, makes my garage look like a shoe box.


----------



## AntonM

Just Wow  Nice!


----------



## paul555sti

Got the door on today and then I wired the outside lights up.


----------



## bidderman1969

that looks wicked!


----------



## cleancar

nice , thanks for sharing


----------



## borinous

Looks awesome pal :thumb:


----------



## Captain Fizz

Looks very nice - Plenty space, liking the stones leading to it too.

One thing though - The finished shot made me think you need some black paint...
(Or a vinyl stick on)


----------



## bidderman1969

Captain Fizz said:


> Looks very nice - Plenty space, liking the stones leading to it too.
> 
> One thing though - The finished shot made me think you need some black paint...
> (Or a vinyl stick on)


its actually looking like a chilled out garage

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R

amazing progress mate, loving how its coming along


----------



## paul555sti

Captain Fizz said:


> Looks very nice - Plenty space, liking the stones leading to it too.
> 
> One thing though - The finished shot made me think you need some black paint...
> (Or a vinyl stick on)


:lol:

The roughcaster was down last night when the lights were on and he said something similar .

Cheers for all the comments. Just need to think about a work bench and some storage now. I have some 4 x 2 left and was thinking about making a frame and getting an engineering place to make a metal top.


----------



## shudaman

Looks the dogs dangleys that dose!
Really impressed with the size you got, enough height for a small lift maby?


----------



## paul555sti

Yes I've already been looking at those 

Just a small update on the interior. Built a work bench and fitted an amp and speakers.



Also built a gate to hide the wheelie bins.


----------



## S3LDM

Good work that is a lovely garage...

Looks so much better with the scooby in there


----------



## paul555sti

S3LDM said:


> Good work that is a lovely garage...
> 
> Looks so much better with the scooby in there


Cheers! :thumb:

Drooled over your garage and hawk a few times.


----------



## S3LDM

Cheers pal,

Nothing like building your own garage and kiting it how you want, when it’s all done there is nothing better that cleaning the car pulling it back in the garage out of the cold and rain to wipe it down in the dry, nice and warm..

It’s a lot of hard work as you found, but worth it in the end, just don’t spend too much time in there or you will have grief off the Mrs just like I do.


----------



## C7 JFW

That is absolutely flippin' lovely! Do like that youve got a proper car to put in it for a build too. Looks very tasteful properly finished.

You might have lost some time to painting it but it is, by far, one of the best features!


----------



## GTISnoopy

Garage is looking really nice.
I also really like the wall to hide the bins. I think im going to pinch that idea and do similar.


----------



## evobaz

C7 JFW said:


> That is absolutely flippin' lovely! Do like that youve got a proper car to put in it for a build too. Looks very tasteful properly finished.


Think the Scoob will be in there for some pampering rather than a build. It was off the road for a few years and it's just back from having a new engine and 6 speed box from a newer Impreza, flocked dash, some M A S S I V E Cosworth brakes and a few others bits and bobs fitted. Just waiting on a date for mapping now.

(Paul is my bro)


----------



## Mr K

I hope that is an electric door !!


----------



## legs

looking good.
im planning getting mine sorted out over the winter, just need to get all the crap out & walls painted again.


----------



## evobaz

It's one of Germanys finest insulated roller doors. ;-)


----------



## paul555sti

Cheers Baz  

The mapping date with Andy Forrest can't come quick enough! 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## shudaman

Like the gate foor the bins!

Any chance of some better pics of the bike rack? Got my s-works to get hung up in mine


----------



## paul555sti

I'll get some better ones tomorrow. It's just a cheap one from aldi or the likes that someone bought me a few years back.


----------



## paul555sti

A couple of closer shots of the bike hanger.





It folds up once the bikes of it.


----------



## pajd

What a fantastic looking garage.The hard work has certainly paid off.


----------



## paul555sti

golftdi said:


> What a fantastic looking garage.The hard work has certainly paid off.


:thumb:

A mate entered me in a competition and I won a few fast and loud goodies also go through to a final.

http://www.discoveryuk.com/web/fast-n-loud/win/week-six-winner/


----------



## DavidMelv

Looks great inside, What lights were used on the inside they look super bright


----------



## evobaz

Don't know if Pauls on here very often but i'll point him in this direction.


----------



## Puntoboy

Very jealous of that. Fantastic work.


----------



## dabhand

Have you got a link for the garage door please ? 

I'm looking for something similar, also how wide is it ?

Thanks.


----------



## evobaz

Garage door is a Hormann and was bought from http://www.expressgaragedoors.co.uk/exthermalroller.htm

You can download the manufacturers brochure on this site. I'm pretty sure Pauls door was the 5m one. (the widest one they do)


----------



## Kev_mk3

stunning garage


----------



## paul555sti

Sorry i havent been on much to answer your questions . Just been through a very messy break up. On the plus side i kept the house and man cave and got shot of her indoors


----------



## lejenko

paul555sti said:


> Sorry i havent been on much to answer your questions . Just been through a very messy break up. On the plus side i kept the house and man cave and got shot of her indoors


I've just ready up on your build. Sorry about your breakup ...... I think lol. And a great cave you've built :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

paul555sti said:


> Sorry i havent been on much to answer your questions . Just been through a very messy break up. On the plus side i kept the house and man cave and got shot of her indoors


And the 555 now has a new stablemate :thumb:


----------



## paul555sti




----------



## horico

paul555sti said:


> Sorry i havent been on much to answer your questions . Just been through a very messy break up. On the plus side i kept the house and man cave and got shot of her indoors





paul555sti said:


>


This thread just grew so much win!

On top of all the rest so far! Great work dude. :thumb:


----------



## Sixth Element

What an amazing build, truly jealous, would love to see some more pictures when of inside when finished, What flooring did you go for in the end?


----------



## gabrielleitao

Looking great! How long have you building it for? 

Get better of your finger!


----------



## irish pete

paul555sti said:


>


Break up mustin have been all bad


----------



## paul555sti

So far it's been all good. As well as a new car I have a new younger other half as well.


----------



## irish pete

paul555sti said:


> So far it's been all good. As well as a new car I have a new younger other half as well.


Jesus will man never learn if it's got a skirt or wheels it's gonna cause trouble


----------



## horico

On a serious note, how is the new scoob? Used to have a lovely V6 sti so would be interested to know if they've moved on at all?


----------



## paul555sti

horico said:


> On a serious note, how is the new scoob? Used to have a lovely V6 sti so would be interested to know if they've moved on at all?


The new car feels completely different from my classic its much more refined with cruise control and the feeling off speed is different. Chatting to Andy forrest today he says he can sort that 

Had them out together for the first time today.


----------



## JJ_

Really nice finish, the garage looks very neat and tidy. You'll hopefully get to tinker about this weekend.


----------



## PaulN

paul555sti said:


> Sorry i havent been on much to answer your questions . Just been through a very messy break up. On the plus side i kept the house and man cave and got shot of her indoors


Jesus mate.... sounds a mad few months. What happened you was showing the Garage too much love? lol


----------



## ALANSHR

Awesoem work, a truly great space, pretty jealous...


----------

